# 5 điều cho thấy giấc ngủ của bé kém



## sokitium (17/4/19)

Thời gian trẻ ngủ ban ngày, hay ngủ mỗi đêm, cũng như chất lượng giấc ngủ, điều đó cho thấy trẻ ngủ ngon như thế nào. Chất lượng giấc ngủ kém có thể khiến bạn cảm thấy lảo đảo vào ngày hôm sau và thậm chí có thể liên quan đến việc tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh Alzheimer. Nhưng việc xác định chất lượng giấc ngủ của trẻ ít đơn giản hơn so với việc đếm số giờ trẻ ngủ được. Tìm hiểu các dấu hiệu của chất lượng giấc ngủ kém, và khám phá cách cải thiện nó ngay sau đây: 

*Dấu hiệu cho thấy chất lượng giấc ngủ cần để cải thiện*

Trẻ sẽ mất hơn 30 phút để ngủ sau khi đi ngủ.
Bé đã được chẩn đoán là bị mất ngủ .
Thường xuyên thức dậy nhiều hơn một lần mỗi đêm.
Trẻ thấy tỉnh táo hơn 20 phút sau khi thức dậy vào giữa đêm.
Trẻ dành ít thời gian trên giường để ngủ.
*Cách cải thiện chất lượng giấc ngủ*

Dừng xem tivi hoặc sử dụng các thiết bị điện tử như máy tính xách tay hoặc điện thoại di động ít nhất 30 phút trước khi đi ngủ. Các ánh sáng màu xanh đó là phát ra từ các tiện ích này có thể làm cho nó khó khăn để rơi vào giấc ngủ.
Đặt bộ điều chỉnh nhiệt độ phòng ngủ của bạn ở một nơi nào đó trong khoảng từ 60 đến 67 độ F. Ngủ trong phòng quá ấm hoặc quá mát sẽ cản trở khả năng trôi đi của cơ thể bé.
Thực hiện theo một lịch trình ngủ phù hợp. Có thói quen đi ngủ kém, chẳng hạn như đi ngủ quá sớm (trước khi bé mệt mỏi) hoặc quá muộn (khi bé quá mệt mỏi) có thể khiến bé khó ngủ hơn.
Tạo thói quen thư giãn trước khi đi ngủ, chẳng hạn như tắm hoặc đọc sách. Tham gia vào các hoạt động năng lượng cao hoặc căng thẳng làm giảm tỷ lệ chuyển đổi dễ dàng sang giấc ngủ.
Hạn chế tiêu thụ rượu, caffe... của mẹ xuống một hoặc hai ly mỗi ngày, để không ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng sữa cho con đang bú
Đối với mẹ nên tránh đồ uống chứa caffein trong vòng bốn đến sáu giờ trước khi đi ngủ và rượu trong vòng ba giờ sau khi đi ngủ.
Nếu bạn thử những gợi ý này mà vẫn cảm thấy chất lượng giấc ngủ của bé cần cải thiện, hãy nói chuyện với bác sĩ. Một bác sĩ có thể đưa ra giải pháp thay đổi lối sống, thuốc men hoặc các liệu pháp khác có thể cải thiện giấc ngủ của con.


----------

